# Founders Day



## acjohnson53 (Mar 7, 2016)

My game in Masonry is not as tight as I thought it was, not knowing that yesterday was Founders Day, March 6, 1775.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 7, 2016)

TIME TO GET BACK IN THEM BOOKS...


----------



## BroBook (Mar 9, 2016)

I thought I was the only one slipping, thanks my brother !!!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 10, 2016)

As we go on our day to day, we tend to forget from whence we came and why we're here...


----------

